# Hidden beauty.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lately I've been tearing down pallets for the wood. I'm in the process of building end tables. 

This is just part of the process of cleaning these things up. So I planed and jointed these pieces for the bottom of two end tables I'm building. 

It's like Christmas with this wood, because you never know what your going to get. Lol. 


















































It appears to be a piece of cherry and some spalted something. 
It's hidden beauty. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty nice looking. I hope you diligently did a metals check.









 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Pretty nice looking. I hope you diligently did a metals check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea. Pulled the nails out and pulled a few staples out and ran it threw. No problems. 
I'm Lovin this stuff. FREE.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Those panels you have gluing up are going to be pretty! I've used pallet wood for a few things. If you don't mind the work it takes to dismantle them... A few of the pallets I've torn apart were a real bear, with spiral nails that put up quite a fight.

I'm looking forward to seeing these panels finished up.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Those panels you have gluing up are going to be pretty! I've used pallet wood for a few things. If you don't mind the work it takes to dismantle them... A few of the pallets I've torn apart were a real bear, with spiral nails that put up quite a fight.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing these panels finished up.


Yea thanks Steve. There not to bad to take apart. 
Long crow bar and a hammer. Nothing fancy about that. it's time consuming. But also worth it to me. I don't mess with the junky ones. 
I'm picky. Lol.


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

Man I am a sucker for good pallet wood:thumbsup: Nice work. My dad used to build all types of stuff and burn it in our fireplace when I was a young kid. I did tear apart a had full over the past few years and made a few useful things but ended up using most of it for row markers in my garden


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

MacDuffee said:


> Man I am a sucker for good pallet wood:thumbsup: Nice work. My dad used to build all types of stuff and burn it in our fireplace when I was a young kid. I did tear apart a had full over the past few years and made a few useful things but ended up using most of it for row markers in my garden


why would he build stuff and burn it in the fireplace? or burn scraps in the fireplace?


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

:laughing: He wasn't very good...about like my typing today. I got up really early to go fishing and it shows:laughing:

Yes he would build with some of it and burn the scraps:thumbsup: They still have most of his handy works. Nothing fancy just functional:smile:


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta love those neat surprises underneath the grime and weathering. That's some pretty stuff.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ETWW said:


> Gotta love those neat surprises underneath the grime and weathering. That's some pretty stuff.


Thanks. It's rewarding to see what you find under that grime. I'll try to get petter pics of it when I get some type of finish on it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well hows things comming


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> well hows things comming


Things are coming along just fine.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Pix or yer lyin!
(ok not)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Pix or yer lyin!
> (ok not)


I'll post pics when I'm done with them. Not to many follow my builds anyway. Don't want to bore anyone.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Goofin with ya , Dom.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

My father in law is retired from a research company that had big international accounts. He worked in the fuels and lubricants research division and frequently, they would get materials from all around the world on pallets of what we consider 'exotic' hardwoods. Teak pallets, heh. I'm used to seeing cheap, soft pine but I'm beginning to collect them and look for them, perhaps I'll get lucky!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

How was your vacation horatio?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

anymore pics


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:
 

> anymore pics


For you sure. Just a sneak peek. Lol


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thank u jesus. i was haveing picture withdrawls lmfao


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> thank u jesus. i was haveing picture withdrawls lmfao


Is that all the withdrawals your havin?


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> How was your vacation horatio?


Incredible. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4387475610984.2181909.1411116732&type=1&l=e61b280260

Don't want to muck up your thread with pics. I took alot of cool trees and wood that I'll post in the general forum.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No harm on my part. 
Beautiful pics. Makes me feel like I was there again. And the family looks like they had a great time.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Is that all the withdrawals your havin?


 yr a nut lol


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see em done Dom.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Night stand? Small shelf unit? Whatever it is it's coming along nicely.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve. Lol. Yea night stands, I'm making two of them. This wasn't suppose to be a build thread, it's just turning out like that. 
I still have a lot to do yet. Carved door panels to do.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, now you've perked up my ears. I'm anxious to see the carved door panels.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Oh, now you've perked up my ears. I'm anxious to see the carved door panels.


Lol. It'll be a relief carving. Not sure of the design yet. Thinking a moose scenery for the wife's and a deer scenery for mine. Still unsure.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Morel mushroom would be my choice...(with onions and venison backstrap)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Morel mushroom would be my choice...(with onions and venison backstrap)


Don't get me started on morels Dan. You can keep the onions, 
And quit hijacking my thread!!!!! Lol kidding. I don't care what happens here.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Oh, now you've perked up my ears. I'm anxious to see the carved door panels.


oh yes


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Interesting and nice work .. I'll be following this one .. Hope to see some pics and some details on how the relief caving is coming along.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

very cool

I fantasize making furniture out of only found wood from along the highway. All wood is beautiful and can do no wrong.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

How to delete entire post?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Leatherneck said:


> Interesting and nice work .. I'll be following this one .. Hope to see some pics and some details on how the relief caving is coming along.


Thanks leatherneck. I haven't started the relief carvings yet. Just finished sanding. I won't be starting the carving till I get back from the cabin on Monday. 
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JBSmall said:


> very cool
> 
> I fantasize making furniture out of only found wood from along the highway. All wood is beautiful and can do no wrong.


The only thing that I salvaged were the legs. The rest is all walnut. Still lots to do. 
Thanks for looking.


----------

